

New Game Monetization, get 25% Each Time your game is played - UnFundedHype
https://www.gamerholic.com/game_play.php?game_id=17

======
UnFundedHype
Log in using 12@gamerholic.com password: 123456 to take the high score arcade
for a spin. Set the high score and get 50% of the play fee each time another
gamer fails to beat your high score.

